# Do Mollies eat Cherry Shrimp?



## XbrandonX

Hey do mollies eat cherry shrimp? 

I coulda sworn I had way more in there than before I added the 2 mollies...


----------



## flashback3003

most freshwater fish eat shrimp if theyre big enough.The only possible thing to do is make your tank planted well enough for your shrimp to hide.Other than that your shrimp are gone without anything to hide behind.


----------



## shaggy

i have a tank with mollys, platys and some neon tetras....i added some cherrys and i dont think any are left

i now keep them in a 3 gal fry tank with a couple of plecos


----------



## ameekplec.

yes. Mollies will eat most anything. Most anything will eat CRS, or any shrimp small enough for them to tear apart.

I added a school of rummynose tetras to the 75g which used to be full of CRS.....we haven't seen a single one in months now


----------



## Sunstar

they eat them with alacrity. So do bettas, danios and platy. nom nom nom


----------



## XbrandonX

crap, that sucks... 

Well there's always the other tank for em... and Muahahaha cichlids eat mollies Muahahaha.. Just deserts


----------



## Ciddian

I have a heck of a lot of cherries and greens in my planted tank and some of you have seen it... Crammed over grown tank of crazy...

Thats they only way I seem to be able to keep good shrimp numbers up. The fish dont really bother the big ones anymore either, its the shrimplets they like.

Some small bits of flat slate are in there too, they are laying very close to the ground but the shrimp like to hide under there often. They are going bananas over the java moss I just added too.

You can keep them... but it takes a good long while to get established for sure. I think I bothered kat a few times for some shrimpies lol


----------



## XbrandonX

I had a good swarm of them in there and it's well planted.. theres still some room for more plants though.... then I added 2 juvie Molies and it seems all except the biggest shrimps are now gone... And there were a lot of them! Maybe they're hiding from the mollies, hopefully they are. I can add a piece of slate or something to try and preserve them.


----------



## conix67

In my over crowded 20G I have 10+ cherries, 13+ cardina/neon tetras, few dwarf rainbows, one platy and a adult molly couple. I haven't noticed any obvious reduction in RCS population yet.. hopefully it will stay that way


----------



## Cory

The cherries could well be in hiding yep. I thought Id lost most of my cherries to some barbs, but once they were moved out of the tank poof all kinds of cherry shrimp again. That said, 2 mollies, if you start with enough shrimp shouldnt be able to eradicate a population entirely. Breeding would keep the numbers up to counteract the eating .


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

My mollies took several days to figure out that the shrimp were edible, and then they are gone. 

I have successfully kept a small platy with a much larger Wood-shrimp, but all Mollies, Platies, and most other freshwater fish, especially all live-bearers, seem to be omnivores.

W


----------

